
Show HN: Build Your Own Newsfeeds and Share Them - ansavanna
http://www.prjswan.com
======
ansavanna
You can make bunches of sources into Newsfeeds you can follow by grouping
together RSS feeds, trusted webpages (like an authors' from a trusted outlet),
or get it updated from the articles you share on your own Twitter feed or
YouTube account.

